# B13 "Engine" warning light...problem?



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

My '94 sentra LE ( 1.6l ) engine light came on the other day for just a few seconds while I was on the highway. Just long enough for me to notice it, freak out alittle, then it was gone. literally just a few seconds. I did a search on this, but the only thing I find is when it is on and staying on. Oil levels, cooling levels all normal, and the car seemed to run fine, no missing or acting up, just at 65 mph with the cruise on and the dam thing just came on then turned off! What the hell does this light monitor on a B13 anyway?
The few posts I found on the topic were different models than mine and seemed more about how to turn the thing off than why it turned on. Anyone care to hazzard a guess what would cause this light to come on momentarily?
The car has a few idiot lights like this, elec, batt, brake, and I think oil. So I assume it isn't one of the functions this light monitors. This car is a daily driver I depend on and I'm wondering if it is going to strand me!

All Help Much Appreciated,

Russellc


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

check the codes from the ecu


----------



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

jingjing said:


> check the codes from the ecu


Should the dealer do this, or some place like autozone able to do this?

I've never fooled with the computer before, is this something I need a tool of some sort , or is it even possible to do your self?

thanks, Russellc


----------



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

jingjing said:


> check the codes from the ecu


Looking around this forum, I have found some tallking about checking their own codes. Is there a site with the info on my particular ecu, do I need a owner's 
manual on it ?

thanks,
russellc


----------



## Aequitas (May 29, 2004)

Russellc said:


> Looking around this forum, I have found some tallking about checking their own codes. Is there a site with the info on my particular ecu, do I need a owner's
> manual on it ?
> 
> thanks,
> russellc


mine comes on all the time now, and i dont even bother to check. Always says something to do with the EGR. Hey my car passed smog, i dont care


----------



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

Aequitas said:


> mine comes on all the time now, and i dont even bother to check. Always says something to do with the EGR. Hey my car passed smog, i dont care


Kind of what I thought. Car runs fine. only came on for a few seconds. I found a list of codes on another site, looks like the worst of them is when the computer itself shoots craps... Thanks for the input.

Russellc


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

Russellc said:


> Should the dealer do this, or some place like autozone able to do this?
> 
> I've never fooled with the computer before, is this something I need a tool of some sort , or is it even possible to do your self?
> 
> thanks, Russellc


Autozone is able to check codes. I go there if i have a problem but luckily i dont have my engine light flashing.


----------



## BBB_Diesel (Jul 6, 2004)

hi,
i don't think autozone can check the codes on OBDI cars, only OBDII. i had the same problem on my 94 sentra one time (light came on for a few seconds then went out, no drivability problems), turned out it was a broken vaccum hose right under the BPT valve. i checked the codes (u have to remove a panel of the center console next to the gas pedal to get the ECU and read the codes) and it was code ? (forgot which one), but it was EGR function error code. i am not saying u have the exact same problem, but if u don't want to read the codes yourself you might just want to check your vacuum lines and make sure they're all in good condition, but i would still check the codes and definiatly erase the codes after you fix the problem.


----------



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

You may have hit on something there. Not to long before all this happened, I had had a clutch replaced and all the engine seals replaced while apart, along with other things. Then a few days later I was on it pretty hard to get thru a light and when I lifted off the throttle it stalled. In fact, would not stay running unless I kept the throttle on a little. When I got home a look around revealed they had forgotten to reattach the band that holds the smaller rubber tube (that comes off the larger rubber tube that attaches to the throttle body) to the metal fixture/tube piece. Aparently, it had just been setting in the end of the tube, without being tightened. When I jumped on it I guess the engine shifting around threw it out, causing the stalling. Reattachment of course cured the problem. It was somewhere around this time that the light came on. It was only on a couple of seconds, then went off. It has not happened since and I have had no problem, but will probably have the codes read.

Russellc


----------

